# Going all historical with one of my kids.



## Schroedc (Jun 10, 2017)

Left at 4am today with my oldest boy for a school trip to Gettysburg and Washington DC. So far we've stopped a couple places in Chicago and now driving across Indiana. The Willis tower was a neat view. And the jelly bean in millennium park was cool. Can't wait to get to the historic sites. When we can get in some WiFi coverage I'll upload some pictures

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2017)

Have a safe trip! And enjoy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 10, 2017)

Nothing like a cross country road trip fer the young-uns!!
I very fondly remember our family road trips back in the 1960's we took!


----------



## Sprung (Jun 10, 2017)

Have a good trip, Colin!



Spinartist said:


> family road trips back in the 1060's



Lee, so you're just about as old at @Mike1950 then to have been taking road trips in the 1060's!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 10, 2017)

Some steps in Chicago and Indiana, well overnight in Maumee OH, then Gettysburg tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 10, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Have a good trip, Colin!
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, so you're just about as old at @Mike1950 then to have been taking road trips in the 1060's!




Except I wasn't old enough to drive...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2017)

Gettysburg is very cool trip, museum in chicago is nice but not nice enough to go back


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 10, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Gettysburg is very cool trip, museum in chicago is nice but not nice enough to go back



I would have liked time at the museums but it was flying stops on a schedule. We're close enough to Chicago I may do a family trip for the museums and planetarium later in the year.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I would have liked time at the museums but it was flying stops on a schedule. We're close enough to Chicago I may do a family trip for the museums and planetarium later in the year.


 U-505 was interesting. Damn it was small. You learn a lot going through it. No Head. they used the cans that food came it. I bet it was ripe in one of those subs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2017)

Hope you have a chance to check out the Smithsonian, the natural history and science ones were my favs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 11, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Hope you have a chance to check out the Smithsonian, the natural history and science ones were my favs



Those are on the itinerary.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 11, 2017)

You will truly enjoy Gettysburg. Wife and I both went to college there. The Visitors Center for the park is very well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 11, 2017)

The Smithsonian Aerospace Museum near Dulles Airport is definitely worth a visit. The trip with your son is one of the best investments you can make. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 11, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Have a good trip, Colin!
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, so you're just about as old at @Mike1950 then to have been taking road trips in the 1060's!




Darned old fingers. Hit the worng key. 1960's

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 11, 2017)

Today was Gettysburg. Took tons of pictures, here a sample. Was kinda disappointed in the town itself. Was all tourist trap crap. The museum, cemetery and the battlefield were well worth it though. The cyclorama from the 1870's was mind blowing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2017)

What's with those weird looks joint suppositories next to the guns? Constipation must have been a real issue back then...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2017)

DKMD said:


> What's with those weird looks joint suppositories next to the guns? Constipation must have been a real issue back then...



Dang, remind me never to get a prescription from Keller........

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2017)

DKMD said:


> What's with those weird looks joint suppositories next to the guns? Constipation must have been a real issue back then...


Yep but these suppositories were very effective. Bent over shoved it in and yhen ya drove her home with a hammer. No more constipation. Mite messy though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 12, 2017)

Suppositories aside, today we finished Gettysburg, stopped at Harper's Ferry, and then in to DC.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 13, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Suppositories aside, today we finished Gettysburg, stopped at Harper's Ferry, and then in to DC.
> 
> View attachment 129374 View attachment 129375


Great pictures of two of Washington's iconic monuments. I live about 20 miles from Harpers Ferry but we are in FL this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 13, 2017)

Smithsonian, Mount Vernon, and the White House today. Even got to see Cheeto One fly in. The stupid WiFi in our hotel sucks. Hoping to get some photos uploaded later tonight....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Jun 13, 2017)

As an artillery guy I found the grape shot fascinating. And there was one farmhouse where they did surgery - looked a lot like a woodshop, at least as far as the cutting tools went.

Keep on enjoying the trip and spending time with your son. We traveled a lot when our kids were young and there's a lot of good things to see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 13, 2017)

Headed out to the social event on this trip. Dinner cruise on a boat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------

